# Looking to rescue/ Western MA



## Katemart589 (Mar 30, 2017)

Yeah sure, will inform you. Thanks for giving the details.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescue*

Here are all of the Golden Ret. Rescues. Be sure to fill out applications and call them and email them.
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

For Goldens and Golden Mixes at Shelters, Searcg on Petfinder.


----------

